# Sea salt



## MikeinSC

I make sea salt.  It's a minimally processed, hand harvested coarse salt. 

It's a rather enjoyable hobby to dabble with.


----------



## MikeinSC

If anyone is interested in trying some, pm me and I'll send some to you.


----------



## TonyL

That is generous of you. Is it used for something other than seasoning food?


----------



## thewishman

Now that is an unusual hobby. Well, it's unusual to us in Ohio, anyway.:wink:


----------



## MikeinSC

Tony, 
It can be used wherever you normally would use salt. The biggest differences are that there are no iodine,  no anti-caking or anti-clumping agents. The salt can have a tendency to take on moisture, which is natural for salt to do.



Other than food, sea salt is used in cosmetics. But that's something I don't understand at all.


----------



## TonyL

MikeinSC said:


> Tony,
> It can be used wherever you normally would use salt. The biggest differences are that there are no iodine,  no anti-caking or anti-clumping agents. The salt can have a tendency to take on moisture, which is natural for salt to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than food, sea salt is used in cosmetics. But that's something I don't understand at all.


 
Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Ed McDonnell

Where do you get the seawater from?  It's really hard to find "clean" coastal waters these days.  I used to go way offshore to the gulfstream to get "clean" water for my coral propagation tanks.  Even then you had to be sure that no cruise ships or tankers had passed down current recently.

Ed


----------



## MikeinSC

I get the water from protected, SC DHEC monitored areas. It is then allowed to settle and is then filtered.

I've also had it tested for appropriate sodium content to ensure it is high enough to discourage bacterial growth. 

I also have multiple certifications in food safety as well, such as Better Process Control, HAACP Manager and ServSafe Instructor. 


While it would be ideal to go off shore, there are still coastal waters that are good.


----------



## Katya

I'm intrigued.. what do you find engaging and satisfying about your hobby?  What do you really dislike about it?


----------



## JimB

I never knew making sea salt was a hobby, or even how it was done. Is it strictly a hobby where you make the salt for personal use or do you sell the salt?


----------



## wyone

I thought sea salt was from the sea..  I guess I learn things all the time.  Is yours different than the store bought?  Is the taste the same?  I never thought I would be curious about Salt, but it appears that I am.


----------



## MikeinSC

I think of it as a hobby because I do it for the sake of making something my own. 

Yes, my salt is different than store bought salt. 

Table salt is mined from the earth, sea salt comes from salt water. Salts that are produced b big corporations like Cargill have to a consistent product without irregularities  so they are heavily processed. 

A small batch, artisinal product will have different flavors and textures. It will change with the seasons and with the trace minerals found in the water. 

Pink Himalayan salt gets its color from iron ore, Celtic grey sea salt gets its color from the clay line salterns that its made in, fleur de sel and flake finishing salts will be light in flavor and texture. 

What I like about it is doing something that isn't really done anymore, especially around here, watching the salt finally fall out of solution and just making something my own. What I dislike about it is spending countless days and driving 100's of miles searching for good place. And waiting. 

I don't sell any of it at this point. I have been putting a plan together and speaking with  the local agencies that would regulate it though. There are some considerable barriers to entry as well with regulations, certifications, facilities, access, transportation, and so on. I feel that with my culinary experience and certain connections, I could get through the barriers.


----------



## MikeinSC

Oh, for those that asked for salt, it was mailed today.


----------



## MikeinSC

If anyone else is interested, I still have salt. I had made a few pounds of it the last go around. 

Just pm me your address.


----------



## lorbay

We have a little company just down the street from us called Vancouver Island Salt Co.
They make some flavored ones also. Very nice.

Lin.


----------



## thewishman

Got mine today. Thank you VERY much!


----------



## MikeinSC

lorbay said:


> We have a little company just down the street from us called Vancouver Island Salt Co.
> They make some flavored ones also. Very nice.
> 
> Lin.



I wouldn't call Andrew Shepherd a small company. He's an inspiration as well.


----------



## MikeinSC

thewishman said:


> Got mine today. Thank you VERY much!



I hope that you like it.


----------



## Old Codger

I'm probably going to overstep a bit here, but what does 'making sea salt' have to do with making pens or wood turning?  I LOVE sea salt and use it often when I cook as I prefer it's taste over regular table salt, but offering it here?  Would think there would be a more appropriate forum to offer this to, but if no one else thinks this a bit odd, why not...  Safe turning to you all!


----------



## thewishman

Old Codger said:


> I'm probably going to overstep a bit here, but what does 'making sea salt' have to do with making pens or wood turning?  I LOVE sea salt and use it often when I cook as I prefer it's taste over regular table salt, but offering it here?  Would think there would be a more appropriate forum to offer this to, but if no one else thinks this a bit odd, why not...  Safe turning to you all!



Since this is in the "Other things we make" forum, it fits pretty well.


----------



## MikeinSC

I'll insert obligatory wood turning reference here...I plan to turn some salt cellars to go as gifts around Christmas.


----------



## JimB

I don't think there is any rule for the Other Things We Make forum that requires the items to be turned or made of wood. I seem to remember folks posting some stain glass and some other non-turning, non-wood items in the past.


----------



## lorbay

MikeinSC said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a little company just down the street from us called Vancouver Island Salt Co.
> They make some flavored ones also. Very nice.
> 
> Lin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call Andrew Shepherd a small company. He's an inspiration as well.
Click to expand...

Well if you saw the size of his shed you would. I can get 3 of them in my work shop, and I don't have a huge shop.:biggrin:
Lin


----------



## MikeinSC

I've seen it in a video. Effectively a one butt shed with two or three steam jacketed type kettles. Yet he seems to be putting out a lot of product. Even though salt is generally considered a safe product, I couldn't do his set up here and do it as a business. SC Dept of Ag and DHEC wouldn't allow me to sell the product and they'd shut it down in a hurry. 

Because saltworks aren't really done here anymore, it'll be difficult to get everything ok'd because the local government doesnt know what to do. If I am able to be persuasive enough, and come with all my ducks in a row and tested, I could basically shape the segment. 

I really like how Sheppard went from a dare to international business. I found out about him when someone started pushing me to do a little more myself.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead

I received mine yesterday THANKS MIKE


----------



## buckobernie

I would like some if any left. thanks bernie


----------



## MikeinSC

Unless I have missed someone, all pm'd requests have been filled and mailed.


----------



## MrPukaShell

*Thank You*

Mike,

Got mine in the mail today and wanted to say thank you.  I see what you mean about the texture and moisture.  I for one like the coarse salts better.  To me it is not as salty and no iodine taste if that makes sense.  Any way thanks again and can't wait to get in the kitchen.

Time to make some Poke.


----------



## JimB

I received mine today! It has a fantastic taste. Thanks for sharing Mike!


----------



## kludge77

Now... Turn it on the lathe!


----------



## alphageek

kludge77 said:


> Now... Turn it on the lathe!



Just don't use CA!!!


----------



## nava1uni

Sounds interesting to do.  I use many different types of salt in my cooking.  Each has a distinct flavor and they are not too salty, if that makes sense.  I would like to try some if you still have any available.  Thank you for sharing the information and your salt.


----------



## PenPal

To any naysayers in the forum I say this submission generated more genuine interest than a whole lot of beaut pens now and recently. The forum for so many members is quiet.

We in Canberra need Iodised Salt as we live in a Goiter belt or area with this deficiency. Neat to learn of your hobby, share your enthusiasm.

Peter.


----------



## ELA

I very much enjoyed this thread.  It brought to mind stories my grandparents told me about how they got salt in the early 1900's.  They would travel by mule and wagon from Enterprise, Alabama to Pensacola, Florida in the autumn to get salt.  There were catch basins at Pensacola where seawater was evaporated and the remaining salt was harvested.  The Trip took 3 days each way.  The salt was used both in cooking and to preserve meats to last for the next year.


----------



## builtbybill

Mike, 

Received mine a couple of days ago, thanks so much.  My wife thinks that this is one of the neatest things...getting your sea water and making salt.


----------



## MikeinSC

I'm glad y'all are liking it.


----------



## firewhatfire

got mine in the mail also.  Different from any I have tried.  Brought it to work with me so I can try it out today.


----------



## MikeinSC

I have about another 12 packs of salt still. Just pm the address and I'll send it out. 

I'll be starting the next batch on Monday which will be made via solar evaporation. So that will take a little while to make. 

I do appreciate everyone's feedback. I'm still trying to refine the process and product. I do like where it's at now because it is a very honest salt and not a false representation of sea salt.


----------



## MikeinSC

The last batch of requests have been filled and shipped as of yesterday.


----------



## Mintman

Mike, i received mine today and I'm trying it out right now.  It's great!


----------



## Fish30114

Mike, I am really intrigued by your distilling (correct word?) sea water to produce your own salt. I really would be interested as to what it feels like and how it tastes--i.e. is it a flakey salt or a coarse salt, how would it perform in the salt mills we make with a ceramic mechanism, like from Chef Supply for example? It is so cool that you can produce your own salt. Where would a layperson learn about this skill? Should one just google it?
I would be very interested in obtaining some also.

Thanks for the interesting information--Don


----------



## southernclay

Mike got the salt in today, good stuff thanks!!


----------



## pianomanpj

Hi, Mike! Just got the salt. Fantastic stuff! Thanks so much for sharing. My daughter is gonna love this, too! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeinSC

Sataro, Marko50 and Fish30114 are the last ones to go out for now. I believe that should cover everyone but if I have missed you, or don't receive yours in the next day or so, pm me. I may have overlooked the request.


----------



## MikeinSC

Fish30114-

The salt isn't a flake finishing salt and would be considered more of a coarse salt. Actually, it contains the fleur de sel and coarser crystals. I don't have an interest at this point to separate the fleur de sel because I like the salt as it is when the crystals form. The minerality of the water and time allowed for the crystals to form are the biggest factors. 
This salt tends to absorb some moisture and because of that, I wouldn't use it in a grinder. Just pinch it with the fingers, that works best for me. If you're in a drier climate than where I am here, you may be able to do that.  Just dry it in an oven set low to about 170 until dry and you should be good to go. Same for humid climates, but instead of storing in a grinder, place the still warm, dry salt in an airtight container and allow to cool. That should keep it extra dry. 

Salt making has been around forever and is a product of evaporation. The salt is dissolved and in solution within the sea water. As the sea water evaporates and the concentration increases, the salt will eventually begin to fall out of solution and form crystals and that is when sea salt is born. 
For those that are asking how to do it, that's the whole process there. 

The biggest thing is to make sure that your source water is good to begin with. I collect my water from waters that are monitored by SC DHEC. Collect on a fresh incoming high tide charge as well. If the waters are safe and clean but have kicked of sediment, sand or silt, allow that to settle out first before continuing. Then filter the water to make sure you catch anything else. Sometimes I scoop up a baby jellyfish and that gets caught by the filtering. They're damn near impossible to see as well. And I doubt they'd affect the quality overall but still, extra filtering doesn't hurt. 
I know some operations even filter the water to bottled water standards before beginning the evaporation process.


----------



## bjbear76

Mike, I received mine Saturday.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CrimsonKeel

Got mine the other day and had it on some corn.  great stuff you make


----------



## jsolie

Mine showed up yesterday and am looking forward to using it.


----------



## MikeinSC

Did anyone not receive their salt? I want to make sure that all who asked were taken care of.


----------



## thewishman

You rock, Mike!


----------

